
SoftBank’s Vision Fund Is a Graveyard of Broken Tech Startups - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bjwkz5/softbanks-vision-fund-is-a-graveyard-of-broken-tech-startups
======
swampthinker
The linked article about OYO's financials specifically show how they've been
reducing losses YoY while increasing growing top line revenue. If anything,
OYO rooms is the perfect example of the VF working.

